# light specks in soft poop, nothing moving..



## Ucdcrush

I have had my dogs on California Natural chicken and rice for about 4 weeks now.

At first, my 8 month old Tuki's poops were nice n small and firm. Last weekend, she had diarrhea, and on a separate poop which was soft, had light/white specks throughout it. The specs are not moving, and are smaller than grains of rice, and not a uniform size, looks almost as if someone crushed up sesame seeds. She has been having runny poops for a few days now, but not all of them have these specks in them (that I can see, anyway).

My curiosity got the best of me, and I took one of these little specks, smushed it, and it just left a tiny white smudge. (Sorry if that grosses anyone out).

I'm not sure what's up.. if she was doing OK with the California natural after 2-3 weeks, then all of a sudden go soft and have these specks in the poo?

I had read (in a yahoo answer) that someone mentioned certain foods (they said Canidae as an example) lead to dogs having white specks in the poop?

Very confused







here..

also, she had one poop about 2 days ago which had some red blood on the outside of it. Never saw any blood after or before that one though.


----------



## jaggirl47

I would take her to the vet and have a fecal done. Tapeworms will leave little white specks in the poo because only parts of them would come off and be excreted. Definately have her checked.


----------



## Zisso

I agree...vet check for tapeworm.


----------



## Ucdcrush

Thanks.

I took her to the vet with a sample. They found nothing in her stool, and I believe those white specks are from her chewing up a rosebush that's in the side yard. I've removed the bush so will watch the poo.

Vet said the diarrhea was probably due to some greasy high fat training treats (corned beef) I gave her last weekend. I have her on chicken and rice now and he said I can slowly add the kibble in until she's back to normal.


----------



## Barb E

Just read this - do you use Nylabones? Sometime's I'll see Nylabone specks in Dante's poop.

Does that mean we're looking too close?


----------



## Ucdcrush

Nope no nylabones here. But I have been coming home to pieces of the rosebush inside, chewed, and it looks like the inside of the rose branches have some light colored, corky type soft wood. 

I took a couple of thorns as I was yanking it out, so I REALLY hope that was it


----------

